# Old mailbox big hole on the wall - any idea for fixing?



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Line the inside cover with cardboard. Spray in Great Stuff from the outside. After it dries, carve the outside surface to be smooth and paint it.

By the way, if you stuffed in fiber glass insulation you could still get away with painting the exposed fiber glass on the outside (to hide the pink color).


----------



## Marbledust (Jun 26, 2010)

looks like a very difficult job to match exterior texture.
maybe cut a piece of plexi glass to fit the hole/add your address and insert.

stuff insulation in the wall to stop draft.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Marbledust said:


> looks like a very difficult job to match exterior texture.
> maybe cut a piece of plexi glass to fit the hole/add your address and insert.
> 
> stuff insulation in the wall to stop draft.


Any insulation you can stuff in the wall does not stop the draft.

I would seal it from the inside (install rigid board, probably a 2 piece affair) and seal it with foam or caulk.

I think the exterior detail is charming.


----------



## Marbledust (Jun 26, 2010)

Charming?

silly boy


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Lighten up there Marbledust---No need to turn a helpful suggestion into a personal jab.

Charming is in the eye of the beholder---Mike-----


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If it were mine I would exaggerate it, if the outside plate is brass I would clean it up and seal the inside cavity like WOW said. If it isn't brass I would look for one or maybe a different style or even paint the plate black. That is what what makes the world go around, different tastes.


----------



## tonnygarden (Feb 7, 2012)

Please tell me, did you set up this mailbox by yourself or you have taken some help from the mailbox company?? There are different types of mailboxes that you can install outside of your house. If you try this then you will never face this kind of problem.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks to me like the "flip-up" door is missing on the outside. If you do not want to patch it, you could look for a replacement? The newer ones will have weather-stripping on the door. 

DM


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder what the OP did, this thread is almost a year old.


----------

